
Paleo, CrossFit and the art of joyless living - uladzislau
https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-fitness/fitness/leah-mclaren-paleo-crossfit-and-the-art-of-joyless-living/article34111585/?ref=http://www.theglobeandmail.com&
======
kenning
Nice article, I'd say that crossfit and co. also suffer from a very high risk
of injury. Many teachers have no experience other than going through crossfit
themselves, and HIIT exercises make it harder to tell what is too far.

~~~
davelnewton
No it isn't--it's one person that apparently eats depressing food and doesn't
enjoy the workouts, but does them because they work for her.

XFit _does_ have high risk, but this article isn't about the risks and how to
take steps to avoid them. It's a sob story about how "boring" the food is
(that's her problem; paleo isn't any more or less boring than anything else)
and how hard the workouts are (duh).

While XFit is HIIT, I'd argue it isn't what most people think of when they
think of traditional HIIT. Once you throw olympic lifts into _any_ mix there's
a large jump in risk. Form training is critical.

------
davelnewton
That's just silly.

